# Cyprus Lawyer



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

Does anyone have experience in dealing with Adamos Hadjichristodoulou & Co L.L.C. Advocates (based in Paralimni)? Are they reputable, reliable, trustworthy?

Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I personally havn't heard of this lawyer but I was talking to the very brave Nicosia lawyer who has taken on many crooked lawyers in court in the last few years and he told me that the vast majority of crooked lawyers and developers in Cyprus are in the Parlimni area so make absolutely sure you check very thoroughly who you are dealing with.
It might actually be better to go to a Nicosia lawyer if you are buying property in Paralimni.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. It is with regards to an apartment for which the ownership is disputed, so it is a tricky matter!

Bob.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If there is any dispute at all please DO NOT even think about buying it.
Unfortunately there have been a few cases of disputed ownership on the Eastern coast and they don't always turn out well. 
Look at the website lyingbuilder.com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Karayiannas Victim - Developers from Paralimni Cyprus


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Karayiannas Victim - Developers from Paralimni Cyprus


What happened with that case? Not heard much about Conor lately


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

There is an apartment for sale but the problem is that there is a title deed available on the developers name but it cannot be transfered to private owners as there are bank mortgage obstacles on the land by the developer. The sale would be done with a Contract of Sale at the Land Registry Office but the titles cannot be transfered.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Do not even think of buying this apartment. You will become embroiled in a long expensive legal battle and end up with a property which you may not be able to sell.

The advice is very simple: do not buy unless you can see the title deeds prior to the sale. Do not believe the seller, agent or any lawyer who tells you the deeds are available unless you can see them. We did and 5 years later we are bearing the cost of trying to sort out "minor" complications in getting our deeds.

Pete


----------

